# WTB: Drag Car



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone have an extra Pro Mod drag car for sale? I'm wanting a new one but if a good used one comes along I might be interested.

I'm located in Cypress

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

vwracing56 said:


> Does anyone have an extra Pro Mod drag car for sale? I'm wanting a new one but if a good used one comes along I might be interested.
> 
> I'm located in Cypress
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


I have a GMS Drag Spec car upgraded with all the aluminum stuff and bearings I can part with. Ill take some pics tomarrow if you want. And just because it's the spec car, dont let that fool ya! I turned a 2.2 @ 56.3 mph with it at Track21 when Kip brought the timing system here. This car was the quickest electric and there was only one nitro car that ran faster! And I was only running the 10x2 motor. I have a 8x4 Trinity Drag arm thats a tad faster I think! 

If you just want a rolling chassis, I can do that. If you want motor with both armatures, I can do that. If you want everything ready to go inclucing battery pack, servo and speedo, minus receiver and radio, I can do that!

The bad part is, I dont like the body and I recommend getting a new one.

Rolling chassis will be about $90 and youll need new back tires.

If you want the car ready to race except for the receiver, radio, new rear tires, but includes a VERY good battery 3600 pack from Maxamps, a $50 servo, an old an reliable Novak TC speedo, plus the motor with the 10x2 thats in it now, and the 8x4 arm, were looking at $250.

Ask Bigmax and DDcarter if I am straight up and if this car is "Dialed!"


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGZU9&P=0

Ill have to pull the servo out of my M18 to take a pic of it, but here are the specs on it. Pics to follow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill have to dig through some boxes to find the extra parts and the 8x4 armature yet. BTW, I work on the NW side near 529 and 290 if thats easier on you.


----------

